# Need Hair Extension Help Anyone In Arizona?



## AshleyE28 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I am Going to get extensions in the next month or so. Im Prepared to spend $550 to have them done. I have never had Long hair in my Life. My mother Would not allow it during my childhood.  Im "Transgendered". Ive read alot of stuff on them,but i still feel Lost. 

My Family doesn't really Support this Choice, ive made. So im scared ill get taken Advantage of when i get them done. Is there anything some of the People who have done this before can tell me? Maybe like Inside Tricks or Things I should know?  Or maybe a shop in Arizona or Socal who is Trans friendly,that can do this service for me? I Currently look like a Very Fem boy,or a Tom Boy.

Im also worryied That because im still in between genders ill get denied service. Arizona is a wacked out place.

Thanks for reading,and your help. Ashley


----------



## calexxia (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, honey, AZ is completely jacked up, but....I don't know of anyone in Maricopa County that would deny services. There's a lot of musicians here, too, so....quite a few guys getting extensions. Have you tried talking to the folks out at Dolce? (right by Chandler Fashion Center)


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 15, 2012)

I've gotten my hair done at Downtown Scottsdale Hair and Nails (I'm female though) and CC is incredibly nice. I would be shocked if she turned you down. I haven't met their new girl though (I haven't gotten my hair done in a couple years) so I can't vouch for her, but they have great reviews on Yelp. The owner is really nice too. They have an option for e-mail on their website so to ease your anxiety you could just e-mail them first and ask if they'd have any issues helping you out.

Another option is to check out hair salons around 7th street and Camelback, by the "gay Denny's" (not my nickname for the place, but Phoenix's LGBT community's as far as I know) Hamburger Mary's used to be around there (I don't know if it still is, as I haven't been in that area in a while) and that was a known-hangout for drag Queens. So I'd assume there'd be a good LGBT friendly salon in that neighborhood. I hope this post wasn't offensive, as that is not my intent.

Good luck!


----------



## AshleyE28 (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten my hair done at Downtown Scottsdale Hair and Nails (I'm female though) and CC is incredibly nice. I would be shocked if she turned you down. I haven't met their new girl though (I haven't gotten my hair done in a couple years) so I can't vouch for her, but they have great reviews on Yelp. The owner is really nice too. They have an option for e-mail on their website so to ease your anxiety you could just e-mail them first and ask if they'd have any issues helping you out.
> 
> ...


Lol, Na its not offensive,But i know what you mean. My Shell has gotten alot harder since i started this journey. But i know your trying to help so All is well. ill look into that,im just worryied being Scottsdale it will be big bucks. Thank you


----------



## AshleyE28 (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, honey, AZ is completely jacked up, but....I don't know of anyone in Maricopa County that would deny services. There's a lot of musicians here, too, so....quite a few guys getting extensions. Have you tried talking to the folks out at Dolce? (right by Chandler Fashion Center)



My therapst Recomended them for The lazer hair removal,But it sounds big bucks.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AshleyE28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, Na its not offensive,But i know what you mean. My Shell has gotten alot harder since i started this journey. But i know your trying to help so All is well. ill look into that,im just worryied being Scottsdale it will be big bucks. Thank you


I don't know about the extensions, but when CC has done my hair it only cost $60 and it took over 3 hours (I have long/thick hair) and that included a cut, color, and style. Drop them an e-mail or call and ask about their prices, they're pretty upfront about everything.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AshleyE28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My therapst Recomended them for The lazer hair removal,But it sounds big bucks.


Check out the National Laser Institute MedSpa in North Scottsdale. They're pretty decently priced. They start at $50 per session for pretty much any laser removal. Just make sure you go to the school spa, they have a regular spa that is probably a lot more $$$. http://nlimedspa.com/laser-hair-removal/ I've been there, it's a nice place and the staff is really kind.


----------



## AshleyE28 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Amber You rock!


----------



## FeyCassidy (Mar 18, 2012)

What kind do you want?


----------



## AshleyE28 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like to add Length and Volume to my hair. Below is what im going for. I normally dress in a Skater fashion. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3531/3732700886_11c109585f.jpg http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs20/i/2007/287/e/b/Skater_girl_by_dontxkillxmusic.jpg http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/1064/1064,1292426580,3/stock-photo-pretty-skater-girl-holding-skateboard-67260850.jpg


----------

